# SPI Data



## amcjavelinsst (7 April 2007)

Hey all 

Around 2001 I had a few months off work and downloaded all the SPI200 contracts historical data from the SFE website and wrote excel macros to chart the continuous data - from inception to the current date at the time -  took ages.

In the meantime I had lent out same computer to a friend, was not a flash one but did the job, and will not get the puter back - if she still has it.

From another thread in here, I was able to get history to 2001 I think through pgm.

Anyone able to email me all data from start to current of all contracts in an excel zip file?

I have been learning ABC with my Uncle of whom has been trading this for years - he charts by hand and does not have all data. We will be getting a programme in the medium term future, however, in the interim, as I am following it on a daily basis, it is frustrating to not have all the historical data.

Obviously, this is only for introductory learning purposes and I will only be using Hubb data when we settle on a programme and get the data and I feel confident to trade will start - just want a leg up at this staage.

I am finally in a financial position to be able to trade the SPI200 and wish to be doing so this year.

I appreciate any assistance at all.

Cheers

Graeme


----------

